# Scaffolding wobble



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Outriggers come to mind for stabilizing. You may be able to make your own with a few 2x4's and screws.


https://www.scaffoldexpress.com/Set...MI7fbZp__V6wIVAdvACh1JIg66EAQYASABEgIlsfD_BwE


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My scaffolding is probably the same as what you rented and (not an expert) OSHA requires support legs at the bottom above two levels. In your case the wobble is doing the requiring.

To stabilize what you have use some 16' 2x6's out at an angle secured to a stake driven into the ground. You can tie the upper end to the scaffolding or use blocks and spacers with long screws to clamp it in place.

What are you using for platforms, 2x12's?

How high will the top platform be? You should still have side railing. More 16' 2x6's vertically secured can be extended to provide attachment for railing.

If you will be using this scaffolding for the new siding be sure it is placed so it doesn't interfere.

Bud


----------



## beetlehouse (Aug 18, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Outriggers come to mind for stabilizing. You may be able to make your own with a few 2x4's and screws.
> 
> 
> https://www.scaffoldexpress.com/Set...MI7fbZp__V6wIVAdvACh1JIg66EAQYASABEgIlsfD_BwE


Neat, I hadn't seen these before. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## beetlehouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Bud9051 said:


> My scaffolding is probably the same as what you rented and (not an expert) OSHA requires support legs at the bottom above two levels. In your case the wobble is doing the requiring.
> 
> To stabilize what you have use some 16' 2x6's out at an angle secured to a stake driven into the ground. You can tie the upper end to the scaffolding or use blocks and spacers with long screws to clamp it in place.
> 
> ...


I laughed out loud at the wobble doing the requiring. It was a crushing moment but I'm glad I choose to climb down.

Yup, 2x12's for the platform. I built "floors" with plywood on top, but will probably pony up for some proper platforms since they're too heavy to lift safely.

The max I plan to go is 3 levels so ~20' high. I have some vertical bars to create railing for the top level.

I'll need to youtube to see what it looks like to DIY some 16' 2x6's stabilizers. I'm having a hard time visualizing that for some reason.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You will look like you are building Trump's wall down in Mexico but this picture shows side braces just picture 2x6's and no platform.
https://www.icfmag.com/2012/09/turnbuckle-bracing-a-market-comparison/

This link shows bracing for a concrete pour. Yours wouldn't need to be that far out.
https://constructionmentor.net/forming-concrete-foundation-walls/

Bud


----------



## beetlehouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Bud9051 said:


> You will look like you are building Trump's wall down in Mexico but this picture shows side braces just picture 2x6's and no platform.
> https://www.icfmag.com/2012/09/turnbuckle-bracing-a-market-comparison/
> 
> This link shows bracing for a concrete pour. Yours wouldn't need to be that far out.
> ...


Ah, I see now, that makes sense. Thanks for the reference images!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Research -- _Guy Wires_ -- for tower construction. You may be able to use that method rather than expensive lumber that you don't need when the job is completed.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't use guy wires as they do not offer the support solid lumber does. Make sure the base of the scaffold is on solid wood blocks and the soil is packed underneath. The foundation is the most important part of scaffolding. The use 2" x 4" and #9 wire to lace and support the scaffolding in opposing directions and stiffeners down to stakes in the ground as previously shown. I owned a scaffolding company back many years ago and homeowners were always the biggest safety issue we experienced. Be safe out there.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## beetlehouse (Aug 18, 2020)

ron45 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rknceKw1cDA


Wow, that's a really affordable system. Looks like it'd be safer for the average home owner, too.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

beetlehouse said:


> Wow, that's a really affordable system. Looks like it'd be safer for the average home owner, too.


Keep in mind that with the wood pole pump jacks the wood poles need to be braced to the wall every 10' in elevation. 

Those braces often get in the way of the work you're doing and force you to make penetrations into the finished product in order to work higher than 10'.

These days nobody that I know or see uses the wood poles anymore. The system is now all aluminum.

With the aluminum poles you're only required to brace to the wall every 25' which is a game-changer.

I can't remember what the height limit is with wood poles is (I think 25') but with aluminum you're legal up to 50'. 

I have quite the collection of aluminum poles, jacks and planks I'd sell since these days I try to (and do) keep my feet on the ground.


----------



## beetlehouse (Aug 18, 2020)

kwikfishron said:


> Keep in mind that with the wood pole pump jacks the wood poles need to be braced to the wall every 10' in elevation.
> 
> Those braces often get in the way of the work you're doing and force you to make penetrations into the finished product in order to work higher than 10'.
> 
> ...


That's valuable to know, thank you! The first layer of siding I'm trying to uncover already has 2X4's screwed into it so it may not be the end of the world to add more holes if I can't find a good deal locally.

Off topic: now I'm wondering if all those screw holes in the original cedar are going to pose a threat.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

beetlehouse said:


> now I'm wondering if all those screw holes in the original cedar are going to pose a threat.


It's not so much a threat but those "screw holes" are actually lags and leave a larger hole than you're probably thinking.

Can the holes be filled? Sure they can and if the siding is being painted then a seamless fill job is possible.

If the siding is being stained then "seamless" becomes much more difficult if not impossible.

It sounds like you already own some scaffolding. Posting pictures of what you have and the wall(s) and the ground you're wanting to setup on would be helpful. 

Every setup situation is different. There is no correct generic answer on how to set up on a two story wall.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

beetlehouse said:


> Yes you may need to brace side to side depends on how worried you get but it's no big deal.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

kwikfishron

And since you asked about OSHA.

https://www.osha.gov/laws-regs/stan...perations, including residential construction.


"" Please be advised that OSHA does not have any regulations that apply to residential properties, however, OSHA does have regulations that apply to the safety and health of employees while engaged in construction operations. ... These regulations apply to all construction operations, including residential construction.""


----------



## beetlehouse (Aug 18, 2020)

kwikfishron said:


> It's not so much a threat but those "screw holes" are actually lags and leave a larger hole than you're probably thinking.
> 
> Can the holes be filled? Sure they can and if the siding is being painted then a seamless fill job is possible.
> 
> ...


Copy that on each case being different. I'll get some photos today and share them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

georgemcq said:


> Don't use guy wires as they do not offer the support solid lumber does.


 *************************************************
Maybe you know something i don't about adjusting tension on lumber, but wires seem to do just fine on a 1,600 ft. tower.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> *************************************************
> Maybe you know something i don't about adjusting tension on lumber, but wires seem to do just fine on a 1,600 ft. tower.





In scaffolding business fir over 25 years. Several years as an owner. Graduate of scaffold training school at Purdue University. Many OSHA and design courses behind me.............and your credentials are..........????


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

georgemcq said:


> In scaffolding business fir over 25 years. Several years as an owner. Graduate of scaffold training school at Purdue University. Many OSHA and design courses behind me.............and your credentials are..........????


My credentials are experience that you didn't seem to get. :biggrin2:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

ron45 said:


> beetlehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you may need to brace side to side depends on how worried you get but it's no big deal.
> ...


----------



## PaulFelder (Jan 22, 2021)

This is very dangerous, if the frame wobbles, it can end badly, I know from my own experience. Once I decided to repaint the facade of my house and I needed scaffolding, but I was sorry to pay the company. That's why I decided to do it myself. From what I had at home, I made a frame, climbed on it, and it fell apart. I fell and broke my arm. The miser pays twice, in my case it really is. I didn't experiment like this again and hired the scaffolding company Pete Suen. I still wonder why I didn't do it before. I advise you to do the same, it is safer and will save your nerves and body parts.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

https://static1.squarespace.com/static/56d41ffad51cd456e613c659/t/5bed2613f950b790806dc429/1542268478190/EURO+One+2+Instruction+Manual..pdf



Outriggers like the photo, though how many and much is up to you. It takes me about 2 days before i'm comfortable on a pump jack platform, though i put some braces on them too. I use cheap 1x5 furring strips to make the rigs or braces. 2x is obviously better material but expensive (sometimes need to be cut and wasted). Obviously without lots of knots or splits and 2 can be joined with at least 3' overlap to make longer lengths. I would prefer pump jacks with long enough platform, 3 jacks can span 35' for example, because siding needs staggered joints that can take you far and wide which short scaffolding like yours can't.
Problem with pump jack: search the net and videos for how to use. It is wobbly as well, esp because it needs a pole which can be very very heavy, awkward to set up and dangerous (I'm esp fearly near electric lines). You also need tall enough ladder to reach the highest parts. Safety fence can be home made to ride up with you. Whole thing can be expensive if you buy everything required.


----------



## beetlehouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Thank you all for the input! I decided that I was a bit out of my league so I sold the scaffolding and decided to hire a siding company.


----------

